# Question



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey wat do you buy a 1911 owner for his birthday!!! he just got a brand new Gold Cup


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Hey wat do you buy a 1911 owner for his birthday!!! he just got a brand new Gold Cup


how bout.....

a case of ammo & targets

spotting scope

nice shooting glasses

nice ear protection


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Ammo
Mags
Range Membership
:smt071


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Ammo
> Mags
> Range Membership
> :smt071


 yeah, a range membership is a great idea... :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That was easy.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Hes got mags and ammo, and our range is 250 for a membership.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

How about another 1911!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> How about another 1911!


+10 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know... A shipping box addressed to my local FFL - ATTN Shipwreck! :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry to repeat -

But maybe a nice Holster.

Maybe a nice Range bag or Border shift ammo bag

If they Reload - maybe Dies in 45.

Exotic Wood grips

or if you have time Custom inlayed grips I picked up a set with an inlayed Supman creast for a friend of mine. They also have neat gun cases - have an open mind. :smt077

There is always a gift certificate from local gun shop.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

A new tie?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Ammo!!!

Theres no such thing as too much!!!


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Matching*

Matching gold cup consecutive SN 

RJ


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A Galco holster, of course. Preferably an exotic.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

how's about an ar 15


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Hey wat do you buy a 1911 owner for his birthday!!! he just got a brand new Gold Cup
> Hes got mags and ammo, and our range is 250 for a membership.


There is no such thing as too much ammo or too many mags. A 1K rounds of 45 AND some Wilson 47D's would make a nice present. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

if it were me how about a cake with a girl inside


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> if it were me how about a cake with a girl inside


Here you go! :smt082 :smt082

http://www.bofunk.com/video/3435/best_cake_ever.html


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> Here you go! :smt082 :smt082
> 
> http://www.bofunk.com/video/3435/best_cake_ever.html


Thanks for my laugh of the day Mike Z


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

If he's still carrying his gun to the range in the box it came in a nice range bag would be used and appreciated.

http://www.bagmaster.com/


----------



## 2cam2go (Jul 8, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> Hey wat do you buy a 1911 owner for his birthday!!! he just got a brand new Gold Cup


A custom made SL-PRO holster. Our M1911 or Sport looks great in handstamped basketweave.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

If I were you, I would buy him a nice set of grips and I would purchase them from Hakan Pek who is my friend; I recommend his grips. His site is:www.imageseek.com/hakan This is a set of his grips on my Colt LTW Commander. Regards, Richard


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

A book on proper maintenance and a top notch cleaning set.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

How about a Poodle.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> How about a Poodle.


~ say what...?... :smt003


----------

